# What trap, gig, carraige do you drive and why?



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

In the title really but would love to see some pics of what you drive??


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

With my minis, I use an easy entry.

Hubby and I are on a mini horse driving drill team (www.minimystique.org) and we use Frontier carts (or carts verrrrry similar... hubby's isn't a Fronteir):


















Our other driving we do is combined driving. With my Fell, I use a Pacific Carriage Dartmoor. These are "marathon" carriages that are very commonly used in CDE. They are safe and sturdy for the demands of the sport

















For our minis, we use a different brand of easy entry. Love the marathon carriages, but it's hard to find a good mini one. They're often either not made as well or too heavy for a single. Luckily there ARE nice ones available now, but cost prohibitive right now, plus we can't transport Harley's carriage and a mini's marathon... our truck hand hold Harley's plus one mini cart and that's with the mini cart's wheels taken off lol! Anyhow, we use Eazy Ryder (no longer made) as they are a MUCH smoother ride


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pictures, CheyAut! Love your Fell, too!

Well, I don't have the wagon or pony anymore, but this is what I had.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

great pics everyone, keep them coming, i dont want to compete, i just want to amble along the roads and for it to be light enough to go for a couple of miles, but sturdy enough to hold together


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

